# Great PIF from Paint



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Paint combined 3 of my favorite past times in 1 awesome PIF.Cigars,Golf & fishing.Thanks for the outstanding smokes & the extra goodies!!:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice smokes and nice Rapala!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man you cant beat smokes,fish, and golf!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Mike is a great one! Love the extras!:biggrin:*


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wow, great PIF!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is sweet great hit right there


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

John that lure is a limited edition Valvoline oil change.The oil change place only got a few to give to customers .Hope you like it John...


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

nice hit!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, nice pass!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow - Very Nice!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice, I have caught many of bass and that Rattling Rapala


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pass!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I see a Cerberus(sp) in there too! Nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> I see a Cerberus(sp) in there too! Nice!


Trying to get some of our local smokes out to the masses.I liked the one i had the other night good for a local gar.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

creative hit


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Trying to get some of our local smokes out to the masses.I liked the one i had the other night good for a local gar.


The one I had I thought was pretty damn good.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang John! All you're missing is a caddy that can clip yer smokes and clean yer fish!! LOL!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit!!!! Fishing, Golf and good cigars...doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

That's one of the best bombs I've ever seen on here.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Awesome Stuff!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pass


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

cigars and fishing and golf oh my! truly a great hit and combination!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Mike, thats a real great pas on a really BOTL on this board!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. nice extras


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool Paint...very cool!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup, It doesn't get any better than that!!!:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice combo bomb...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice pif:dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a sweet PIF! Fishing and golf - two of the best cigar-related activities. Great job.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

cool
lots of fun stuff!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Boo Yaah!!!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nothing screams fishing like Valvoline!! Way to get creative Paint! Nice hit bro


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

gotta love it!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome PIF!


----------

